# Server Busy



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it me or have the "Server is busy please try again" message coming up a lot more than it used to? I mean it came up before, but now it's more frequent. I know it's only a few minutes, but it can be annoying when your writing a post.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, it's coming up a lot now, sometimes even five minutes after another one, and usually lasting about ten minutes.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 23, 2011)

yes the server's being a butt, yes it's annoying, no there's nothing we can do about it and no, making a thread to complain about it won't help either! in fact, there's a bunch of threads exactly like this in forum help, and none of those have done anything to help it either. 

edit: actually wait kratos said it better



Kratos Aurion said:


> For the last time: The server the forum is  on is not perfect. This kind of thing happens a lot. We know it happens a  lot. Butterfree has already tried several things to fix this and will  continue to look into the matter as best she can when she has time.  People making a new thread to complain about the same thing every time  it happens or becomes a little more frequent does not help. Please stop  (speaking generally, you're not the first one to do this), please  understand that we're doing what little we can to fix it, and please _be patient_.


----------

